

Please suggest a double click wrapper for jar in Linux. - rohitpardasani

I have developed a java desktop application (jar file) and have used JSmooth for wrapping it for windows platform. I want to know how can I make it launch on double click on Linux platform.
======
davatk
For what it's worth, I think you might get better responses if you asked this
question on StackOverflow.

~~~
rohitpardasani
Thanks for advice, but just thought that I can get some quick reply, as hacker
community is available here. Even if somebody would have suggested name of
software to wrap jar file for Linux, that would have been enough, because I
couldn't find it in Google search. Anyways if nobody answers I will of course
ask same question on other programming forums.

